# Narrabeen Lagoon and Beach Sunday 22nd dawn



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi I'm new here, I'm taking my new vessel out tomorrow for an explore around the lake then out around the ocean for a bit of a trawl, it's a yellow/orange ocean kayak scupper pro, and I'll be the guy with the big grin!

Dan


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Welcome Dan. I'm sure you'll enjoy the new boat.

Tight lines


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Well that was fun, nice dark oily start, spooky out there all alone, some big swirls just off the bow!!

2 nice Lizards 
2 small tailor
(released)

Then out the inlet and around the head and beach, nothing... low tide i guess.

Much fun though, and worked out what was wrong and right with the setup.

Dan


----------

